# what do you use?



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Crappie fishermen, what is your go to bait? Jigs tipped with minnows or jigs tipped with waxworms?


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Definitely has to be minnows for me. Waxies I use mostly for sunnies even though I catch an occasional crappie on a waxie.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I like euro larve the most. They tend to last for more than a few fish. I put like 4 or 5 on the hook and jiggle away 

Although on my 2nd line I usually use a minnow, sometimes the basics will out fish all of the new stuff.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

I kind of do the same set up.. I will jig in the house for panfish and put out a tip up, with a shiner or sucker minnow, for northern. Seems like when the school isn't biting, more then anything there is a northern lurking around!!!


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I use a jig called a GUPPY with no bait at all, and I usually out fish bait fisherman 2-3 to 1


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Who makes the Guppy? What size do you use?


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I'll have to look when I get home tonight, and let you know tomorrow. I don't remeber off the top of my head. I do know that they come in a few different colors, and the only one that we've found to produce time after time are the orange colored ones. I'll post every thing tomorrow on this sight.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The smallest minnow possible works the best IMO.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Why is that do you think the smallest minnow.. I have heard that so many times and I have done that so many times with great success. I have also caught some hogs on big crappie minnows too..


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

When the bite is on, the bigger minnows are the way to go. When they are being picky I use small ones with a glow lure. Give it a good blast of light before you send it down. Usually minnows though. I don't have alot of luck with wax worms, unless I am fishing for perch/sun fish. Jigging spoons are my favorite.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I get more and better hooksets with smaller minnows.

You can have the big minnows mav...leave the small one's in the bucket for me. 

I'm looking forward to a bobber dropping pretty bad...


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

Warden247 i didn't have time to look up who makes the gupppies last night. I went out to try and fill one of my bow tags before our shotgun season opens. And well I stuck one and it was late before I got it tracked, gutted, and hung. After I finally got home and ate I just ended up spending time with my little girl. I'll get it tonight or tomorrow and send it out on Friday.


----------

